
A GM engineer builds the cars and female engineers of the future - Jazz4241
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/general-motors/2018/09/02/gm-engineer-future-cars-talent/1083635002/
======
masonic
It's good that _somebody_ is building more female engineers.

(missing-comma fail)

